# [emerge] ver paquetes por tipos (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

¿como puedo seleccionar los paquetes instalados de un tipo/grupo?, me explico quiero saber todos los paquetes que pertenecen a:

kde-base/

por ejemplo:

kde-base/kdesu

en el Pc fijo, se me ocurrio probar a instalar algunos paquetes de KDE, tipo konqueror, kdesu, y no recurdo que más, y me gustaría quitarlos todos

he probado con eix kde -I pero sólo me salen los paquetes que tienen en el nombre kde (el konqueror no sale)...

¿otra cosa, como quito los paquetes que se emergieron por dependencias de otro paquete?, es decir si hago

emerge -va konqueror se instala el konqueror con otros paquetes... si luego pongo emerge -C konqueror me elimina sólo el konqueror y me deja los paquetes que necesitaba... ¿hay alguna forma de decirle que me quite sus dependencias si no son usadas por otro paquete?

creo que con el emerge --depclean me puede valer, pero me da un poco de yuyu, por si me cargo algo que necesito...

un saludo a todos y gracias por contestar

----------

## will198

Perdon...

Volviendo a leer man eix he encontrado respuesta a una de las preguntas eix -C kde -I y muestra paquetes de la categoria kde-loquesea instalados...

¿del resto de preguntas sigo sin saber?

----------

## ekz

Así es, con emerge --depclean se consigue eliminar dependencias que ya no son necesarias o que no son necesitadas por otros paquetes. Eso sí, hay que usarla con precaución: tu sistema debe estar 100% actualizado (emerge -uDavN world) y antes de ejecutar emerge --depclean, revisa bien la salida de emerge --depclean -p, si hay algún paquete que quieras mantener en tu sistema debes agregarlo al world (a mano en el fichero /var/lib/portage/world o emergiéndolo sin el párametro -1 o --oneshot).

¡Saludos!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿como puedo seleccionar los paquetes instalados de un tipo/grupo?

 

tb. puedes probar con emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C kde-base)

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿como puedo seleccionar los paquetes instalados de un tipo/grupo? 
> 
> tb. puedes probar con emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C kde-base)
> 
> saluetes

 

Me encantan este tipo de truquitos  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

